# water leaking from the muffler



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

my altima 94 just passed emission test, but I found there was some water leaking from the muffler (not from the pipe). Is that a big problem? Can I just leave as it is?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

do you have white/blue smoke coming out?


----------



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

*no*



ultimatuc said:


> do you have white/blue smoke coming out?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if its just clear water, with maybe a bit of soot in it, its fine. its condensation from the catalytic converter.


----------

